# .htaccess und Error 500



## derHeiko (4. Apr. 2012)

*.htaccess und Error 500 [Gelöst]*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für dieses Forum und danke an Till,

Bis dato hatte ich einen Unbuntu Server mit Plesk (weil ich mich gar nicht mit der Materie auskannte).

Ich habe seit gestern einen neuen Server und mich für Debian und ISPconfig entschieden und versucht das auf die Beine zu stellen.

Da dies Neuland für mich ist, habe ich hier viele Probleme durch die vielen Threads lösen können. Danke dafür 

Aber nun komme ich ohne Frage nicht mehr weiter ;(

Grundlage: 
Ich nutze ISPConfig Version: 3.0.4.3 und habe als OS: Debian Squeeze 6

Ich habe einen XTcommerce Shop auf den Server kopiert.
Der hat eine .htaccess Datei

Der Inhalt sieht so aus


```
# $Id: .htaccess,v 1.5 2005/05/19 17:09:19 Administrator Exp $
#
# This is used with Apache WebServers
#
# For this to work, you must include the parameter 'Options' to
# the AllowOverride configuration
#
# Example:
#
#<Directory "/usr/local/apache/htdocs">
#   AllowOverride Options
#</Directory>
#
# 'All' with also work. (This configuration is in the
# apache/conf/httpd.conf file)
# The following makes adjustments to the SSL protocol for Internet
# Explorer browsers
<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>
  <IfDefine SSL>
    SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" \
             nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \
             downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
  </IfDefine>
</IfModule>

# Fix certain PHP values
# (commented out by default to prevent errors occuring on certain
# servers)
#<IfModule mod_php4.c>
#  php_value session.use_trans_sid 0
#  php_value register_globals 1
#</IfModule>

#-- Call time pass reference error ?!
#php_flag  allow_call_time_pass_reference On

#-----------------------------------------
#- SEO Hartmut König
#-----------------------------------------
#-- ! Comment this line, if you get an ERROR 500 !
Options +FollowSymlinks
#RewriteBase /shop

# http://httpd.apache.org/docs/misc/rewriteguide.html
RewriteEngine on

#-- Sitemap
RewriteRule ^sitemap(.*)\.html$ /shop_content.php?coID=8 [qsappend,L]

##-- Kategorien
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (.*)---([_0-9]+)-([_0-9]+)\.html$
RewriteRule (.*)---([_0-9]+)-([_0-9]+)\.html$ /index.php?cPath=$2&page=$3 [qsappend,L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (.*)---([_0-9]+)\.html$
RewriteRule (.*)---([_0-9]+)\.html$ /index.php?cPath=$2 [qsappend,L]

##-- Produkte
RewriteRule (.*)--(.+)\.html$ /product_info.php?products_id=$2 [qsappend,L]

##-- Content
RewriteRule (.*)-_-([0-9]+)\.html$ /shop_content.php?coID=$2 [qsappend,L]

##-- Manufacturers
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (.*)-.-([_0-9]+)-([_0-9]+)\.html$
RewriteRule (.*)-.-([_0-9]+)-([_0-9]+)\.html$ /index.php?manufacturers_id=$2&page=$3 [qsappend,L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (.*)-.-([_0-9]+)\.html$
RewriteRule (.*)-.-([0-9]+)\.html$ /index.php?manufacturers_id=$2 [qsappend,L]

##-- Fehlerseiten auf die Sitemap lotsen
ErrorDocument 400 /sitemap.html?error=400
ErrorDocument 401 /sitemap.html?error=401
ErrorDocument 402 /sitemap.html?error=402
ErrorDocument 403 /sitemap.html?error=403
ErrorDocument 404 /sitemap.html?error=404
ErrorDocument 500 /sitemap.html?error=500
```
Die Seite ist dann nicht mehr erreichbar. Sie bleibt weiß.
Internet Exlorer zeit Error500 an.

chmod habe ich auf 
Group:client1 & Client:web1 gesetzt, sowie auf 777.
Brachte aber leider keinen Erfolg. 

Aber htaccess generell funktioniert komischerweiße.

In dem Hauptverzeichniss liegt noch ein Ordner mit MysqlDumper und einer htaccess. Der ist auch nicht erreichbar.

Wenn ich aber nun die .htaccess aus dem Hauptordner entferne, dann ist der Mysqldumper erreichbar. Dort funktioniert auch die abgelegte htaccess abfrage einwandfrei. 

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu umständlich ausgedrückt und bedanke mich vorab für die nette Hilfe und die gedult mit einem blutigen Anfäger 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2012)

Schau mal ins error.log der Webseite, dort steht der Grund für den fehler drin.


----------



## derHeiko (4. Apr. 2012)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.

Das Error.log schreibt:


```
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:03 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web1/tmp:/var/www/meinedomain.tld/web:/srv/www/meinedomain.tld/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin) in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:03 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require(/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php): failed to open stream: Operation not permitted in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:03 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:10 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web1/tmp:/var/www/meinedomain.tld/web:/srv/www/meinedomain.tld/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin) in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:10 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require(/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php): failed to open stream: Operation not permitted in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:10 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:11 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web1/tmp:/var/www/meinedomain.tld/web:/srv/www/meinedomain.tld/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin) in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:11 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require(/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php): failed to open stream: Operation not permitted in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
[Wed Apr 04 11:20:11 2012] [warn] [client 000.000.000.000] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/includes/filenames.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/includes/application_top.php on line 89
```
meinedomain.tld und 000.000.000.000 habe ich nur fürs posten hier abgeändert.

VORdenKOPFklatsch und das 1000 mal. 
Danke dir. Das war es. 

Bis dato, immer wenn wir den Server aus Kapazitätsgründen wechseln mussten, bin ich von Vserver zu Vserver gewechselt. Von "Plesk mit Unbuntu" zu "Plesk mit Unbuntu". 

Die Dateipfade für die Configscripte waren immer die gleichen.



> /var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.tld/httpdocs/


Ich musste die nie anpassen. Darüber habe ich gar nicht mehr nachgedacht. 

Durch den wechsel des os und auf ispconfig ist es ja nun 



> /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web


Kopfschüttel. Vor lauter Wald die Bäume übersehen. 
Danke dir noch mal.


----------

